# difference entre Classic 120 Go et 160 Go



## pacificateur (16 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous,

nouveau sur le forum j'ai pas trouver des éléments de réponse à ma question

voila en me rendant au supermarché du coin, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une promo que je trouve très intéressante sur l'Ipod Classic 120 Go

ma question est la suivante :

quels sont toutes les différences entre le classic 120 Go et le 160 Go 
(mis a part la mémoire) :

                                     fonction supplèmentaire, 
                                     qualité de finition, des plastiques, de l'écran etc...


Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2010)

Une meilleure autonomie : la plus grande épaisseur du DD de 160 Go permet de caser une batterie plus grosse car le boitier est plus épais.

Sinon, rien à ma connaissance.


----------



## pacificateur (17 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Une meilleure autonomie : la plus grande épaisseur du DD de 160 Go permet de caser une batterie plus grosse car le boitier est plus épais.
> 
> Sinon, rien à ma connaissance.


 

Bonjour,

Donc le 120 Go serais un bon choix malgré une autonomie plus faible

(pour info j'ai le prix en question est de 165 euros)

petite question:

Gros amateur de musique en tout genre, je dispose d'une grosse cdthèque.

J'aimerais donc savoir comment importer tout mes CD,
est qu'il faut faire obligatoirement une copie sous Itunes puis les renvoyer vers le Ipod, 
ou alors du fait que celui-ci soit reconnu comme DD je peux simplement faire un copier coller.

Cela prends t'il du temps et surtout est que c'est simple.

Je pose cette question car je connais pas du tout Itunes et son principe de fonctionnement 

Merci


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2010)

Il faut tout mettre dans iTunes et synchroniser. 
C'est très simple, tu as le choix entre 'tout automatique', et ta bib ipod est la copie conforme de ta bib iTunes (attention donc : supprimer unmorceau de la bib itunes revient à le supprimer de la bib ipod à la prochanine synchro), ou manuel : tu fais glisser dans l'ipod uniquement les morceaux ou albums que tu veux.


----------



## pacificateur (24 Janvier 2010)

Salut,


je répond avec un peu de retard, achat effectuer ce samedi à un prix défiant toute concurrence, simplicité d'utilisation - parfait

reste à trouver un étui de protection en silicone (pas nombreux)

Merci encore pour les infos


----------

